# Not Responding to Remote - or Barely



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, something is up....remote works flawlessly and instantly with other units, and remote also works instantly with tv functions like channel up, volume, power on and off....but remote it works about every other time I press a button....tried to reset machine, didnt' really help...changed the front panel with another unit I had laying around....nothing changed, which leads me to believe it's some other piece of hardware inside the machine.

Anyone ever figure this out...i see other threads than never answered anything.

Thanks!


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Did you try fresh batteries?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What model DVR do you have? 
Do you have an LCD HDTV? Some LCD TV backlights can interfere with the DirecTV remote control infrared signals.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Obviously tried new batteries and as stated, the remote works perfectly in other rooms with other machines.

As for the tv, it's about 30 years old....no lights going on there. 

Today, it works every 2nd time I push any button..first one does nothing, second time works every time. Really wacky.


----------



## Imageek2 (Aug 12, 2002)

I have a SAT-T60 with a temperamental remote. Most functions work OK but the pause pretty much stopped working most of the time. I discovered that by pressing the button several times I could get it to work..."Press-press-press-press-press & hold" would pause the machine. My remote will control the TV functions just fine as well, and new batteries didn't help.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Imageek2 said:


> I have a SAT-T60 with a temperamental remote. Most functions work OK but the pause pretty much stopped working most of the time. I discovered that by pressing the button several times I could get it to work..."Press-press-press-press-press & hold" would pause the machine. My remote will control the TV functions just fine as well, and new batteries didn't help.


The T60 remote was made UEI, their remotes keys lose conductivety often after prolong use, has nothing to do with tivo itself. Just was switch to another remote, problem solved.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Update on my situation:

It's 100% a problem with the unit itself...I have another machine SD DVR80 that I put in the exact location and used the exact same remote with it, it works fine. I then took the problem machine and put it where the other one was and the same thing occurred. Weird thing now is that if I aim about 10 feet to the right or left it works occassionally, otherwise pointing directly at the machine is completely non-functional. Remember, I changed the entire front panel, so that's most likely NOT the issue...gonna change the ribbon from front panel to see if the ribbon was the problem.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Another update:

It's definitely NOT the hard drive...I took the hard drive out and put it into another machine, no remote problems at all.....and I used the same remote.....so there is something in that other box that's causing the problem...not the front panel, not the ribbon from panel to board, not the power supply, not the hard drive.....strange.


----------



## rescue25 (May 3, 2005)

Duffycoug said:


> Another update:
> 
> It's definitely NOT the hard drive...I took the hard drive out and put it into another machine, no remote problems at all.....and I used the same remote.....so there is something in that other box that's causing the problem...not the front panel, not the ribbon from panel to board, not the power supply, not the hard drive.....strange.


I have found that when my 708 and the first unit I had the remote seems to get temperamental when either of two things happen.

1) it is the most troublesome it is when the drive is nearly full. say nearing it's 80 hr limit. And the unit will reset for no reason.

2) it can come when direct sunlight enter the room and it can overwhelm the output of the remote.as my TIVO faces the room and the remote points toward the window in this room.

those are the most common times that I have remote problems.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, niether of those is the case...LOL....unit has ZERO recordings on it and it's in my basement.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't rule out the front panel so quickly.You may have a buggy or misaligned reciever in it. Can you swap it with another one?
Robb


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Robbdoe1 said:


> Don't rule out the front panel so quickly.You may have a buggy or misaligned reciever in it. Can you swap it with another one?
> Robb


I mentioned in my original post that I changed the front panel with another unit so that can be ruled out.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Duffycoug said:


> Update on my situation:
> 
> Weird thing now is that if I aim about 10 feet to the right or left it works occassionally, otherwise pointing directly at the machine is completely non-functional. Remember, I changed the entire front panel, so that's most likely NOT the issue...gonna change the ribbon from front panel to see if the ribbon was the problem.


I read the entire thread before responding. You said you took the front panel from a machine that was sitting around. Are you 100% sure it worked? The reason I'm asking is you say it responds from the Right or Left sometimes. It sounds like an alignment issue or a processing issue. Can you use a panel from a working machine? I'm an Electronic Technician and have had hundreds of OEM or replacement parts come in over the years in non working condition. I'm just trying to help.
Robb


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Robbdoe1 said:


> I read the entire thread before responding. You said you took the front panel from a machine that was sitting around. Are you 100% sure it worked? The reason I'm asking is you say it responds from the Right or Left sometimes. It sounds like an alignment issue or a processing issue. Can you use a panel from a working machine? I'm an Electronic Technician and have had hundreds of OEM or replacement parts come in over the years in non working condition. I'm just trying to help.
> Robb


I understand you're trying to help, I'm just trying to be clear with my posts....the original front panel AND the front panel I tested from another machine both work flawlessly with the "other unit" that is now functioning without a problem with that remote....so its' 100% not the front panel. I tested the original front panel in another machine that is working and there was no issue with the remote.

Thanks


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

It sounds like you have ruled everything out almost everything. Turn off the machine for a few hours so it cools down, turn it back on and check to see the response of the remote. If it responds I would look at the mainboard for visable cracks and check the solder joints and lands especially close to the chips.

I would do the above even if the remote did not respond just to rule it out.

Last resort would be to swap the mainboard if possible.

Good luck.
Robb


----------

